

Obama to Commute Sentences for 8 in Crack Cocaine Cases - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/20/us/obama-commuting-sentences-in-crack-cocaine-cases.html?hp&_r=0

======
jorgem
In general, it seems like more amnesty's and pardon's are a good idea.
Considering the US has hundreds (?) of times as many people as we did at the
founding, we probably don't pardon as many people (relatively) as the founders
did.

